# Best dispatch gun.



## Cairnstone Farm

Just tossing this out there, one of the most utilitarian and practical guns for dispatch use is the Heritage Rough Rider 22lr/22 mag combo. It's cheap, reliable (I have 4,000 rounds through mine, and does a great job st dispatch. If you are putting down goats, sheep, and standard-size hogs, it works. Not so much on older hogs though. I had one that took 3 FMJ 22mag bullets between the eyes (none got through the skull) before I grabbed a bigger gun. It can also have trouble getting through the thick skull of a cow if you're not really good at it. Another cheap, more powerful option is a Hi-Point C9 9mm pistol. It's also cheap, tougher than the heritage, and way more powerful. On the farm when I was a kid, we used to use a 9mm pistol to put down older cows and bulls because a 22 wouldn't get through the skull very well.
What do you think?


----------



## GTX63

I think it is all about preference and location.

I have a son who can pop squirrels from 50 yards with a Colt AR 15 in 22 caliber. I can't and don't.
My wife has little hand strength to manage the trigger pull and weight of most firearms, including pistols.

It is a tastes great/less filling debate; great for discussion but there is no #1.


----------



## Cairnstone Farm

GTX63 said:


> I think it is all about preference and location.
> 
> I have a son who can pop squirrels from 50 yards with a Colt AR 15 in 22 caliber. I can't and don't.
> My wife has little hand strength to manage the trigger pull and weight of most firearms, including pistols.
> 
> It is a tastes great/less filling debate; great for discussion but there is no #1.


The hard part is to find one gun do all or most things for you good enough. It depends on your situation, but there are some generalizations to be made.


----------



## Fishindude

If I could only own one gun it would be a good .22 rimfire bolt action rifle. Can kill any small game, dispatch livestock and not recommended but could even kill a deer or coyote in a pinch.

If I could only have two guns, I would have the above .22 rifle plus a good 12ga pump shotgun. Loaded with slugs the shotgun will handle all big game, plus it gives you the versatility to shoot fowl and game birds.


----------



## GTX63

I have several 22 caliber rifles and handguns that are copies of full size firearms.
I used them to help familiarize my wife and kids to certain weapons.
They are also good alternatives for practicing and plinking when you want to retain muscle memory without having to pay a bundle for ie 45 caliber ammunition.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl

Cairnstone Farm said:


> What do you think?


Decent article. Fairly in-depth. Some opinion stated as fact. Some typos.
Mostly an attempt to get clicks to your blog.

No?


----------



## Cairnstone Farm

GTX63 said:


> I have several 22 caliber rifles and handguns that are copies of full size firearms.
> I used them to help familiarize my wife and kids to certain weapons.
> They are also good alternatives for practicing and plinking when you want to retain muscle memory without having to pay a bundle for ie 45 caliber ammunition.


For sure.


----------



## Cairnstone Farm

Fishindude said:


> If I could only own one gun it would be a good .22 rimfire bolt action rifle. Can kill any small game, dispatch livestock and not recommended but could even kill a deer or coyote in a pinch.
> 
> If I could only have two guns, I would have the above .22 rifle plus a good 12ga pump shotgun. Loaded with slugs the shotgun will handle all big game, plus it gives you the versatility to shoot fowl and game birds.


There isn't really one good option for everything. Shotguns are great for close range. Most shotguns just don't shoot slugs well, and most don't have sights or a scope. Slugs are powerful, but the low sectional density means bad aerodynamics and poor accuracy.


----------



## muleskinner2

If I had to choose the one best gun for me, it would be a stainless 5" Ruger Redhawk in .44 magnum. I can wear it on my belt, so it is always there if I need it. I have over one thousand rounds on hand, and components to load five thousand more. A well placed shot will take anything I would need to harvest for meat, including cattle. At twenty feet I can shoot the head off a Rattlesnake. If I could add other guns, they would be a bolt action Marlin .22 magnum, (ten thousand rounds on hand) and a Marlin Mod 336 in 30-30 (five hundred rounds on hand) for a saddle gun. If the time ever came that I really needed a semi auto center fire .22, that's an AR-15 with thirty round mags. I could fire one shot with any one of my homestead guns, and I would have one.


----------



## random

It's almost like you would want a different one for each person, since preference is so personal. As long as it does what you need it to do and you're comfortable with it, I'd say that's the best one.


----------



## Cairnstone Farm

random said:


> It's almost like you would want a different one for each person, since preference is so personal. As long as it does what you need it to do and you're comfortable with it, I'd say that's the best one.


Somewhat. I do try to weigh it by cost and function first.


----------



## Cairnstone Farm

muleskinner2 said:


> If I had to choose the one best gun for me, it would be a stainless 5" Ruger Redhawk in .44 magnum. I can wear it on my belt, so it is always there if I need it. I have over one thousand rounds on hand, and components to load five thousand more. A well placed shot will take anything I would need to harvest for meat, including cattle. At twenty feet I can shoot the head off a Rattlesnake. If I could add other guns, they would be a bolt action Marlin .22 magnum, (ten thousand rounds on hand) and a Marlin Mod 336 in 30-30 (five hundred rounds on hand) for a saddle gun. If the time ever came that I really needed a semi auto center fire .22, that's an AR-15 with thirty round mags. I could fire one shot with any one of my homestead guns, and I would have one.


Sure, but the Redhawk runs $800 used, and the ammo isn't cheap. It's a nige gun, but most people can't shoot a pistol very well. I can get a good rifle for half of the cost, and a rifle covers more scenarios than a pistol. But basically, buy something in your price range that will do all the work you might have for it.


----------



## ScottOz

One of the best for all around, everyone can shoot. Multipurpose gun is a .410 shotgun


----------



## muleskinner2

I wasn't recommending a gun for "most people", I was talking about my personal choice. When I bought my Redhawk, they sold for less than three hundred new. And I can load five hundred rounds of ammo for under one hundred dollars. My hat, my boots, and my guns, are three things I do not purchase based on price. I buy the best, and pay the price. A old Master Guide who I once worked for in Alaska told me this, you can pay with money, or pay with your life. Which do you value more?

"Most people" couldn't hit a barn if they were in it, regardless of the type of weapon used. So a cheap single shot shotgun might be the best choice.


----------



## muleskinner2

Cairnstone Farm said:


> most people can't shoot a pistol very well


Someones inability to shoot is their fault, not mine. I once taught a nine year old girl to shoot a Colt 1911 .45 auto. A year later she was winning first place trophies in the open women's class.


----------



## MichaelK!

When your only tool is a hammer, everything looks like a nail! The same should apply to guns. It's much more realistic to ask what three guns should every homesteader have? Everyone should have a .22RF, a handgun, and a hunting rifle/shotgun.


----------



## Cairnstone Farm

MichaelK! said:


> When your only tool is a hammer, everything looks like a nail! The same should apply to guns. It's much more realistic to ask what three guns should every homesteader have? Everyone should have a .22RF, a handgun, and a hunting rifle/shotgun.


It is, but more people ask about just one at first.


----------



## TripleD

I wish I could have an answer. Interior or exterior? There's not just one size fits all. What type do you feel the most comfortable with right now?


----------



## Rodeo's Bud

For me it's more like what mood am I in at the moment.

Also, can the zombies run, or are they just wandering around.

If wandering around, a good frying pan is all you need.


----------



## GTX63

Too many variables. Take Zombies for instance.
A dullert voodoo Zombie can be neutralized with a frying pan to the head or a dagger to the brain.
Everyone knows that. They even teach it at college.
Rage zombies, WW Z zombies and of course the robot pirate zombie (ir the Berkley long hair and cave/basement variety) that parachuted down during the early Portland protests require specific tools and methods.


----------



## Fishindude

Cairnstone Farm said:


> There isn't really one good option for everything. Shotguns are great for close range. Most shotguns just don't shoot slugs well, and most don't have sights or a scope. Slugs are powerful, but the low sectional density means bad aerodynamics and poor accuracy.


Heck of a lot of dead deer that would dispute the above point.
Specialty slug guns and slugs didn't see much if any use until the mid 70's. Prior to that we all used our bird guns with bead and vent rib sights, and a whole lot of deer got killed. Just had to keep your range to 50 yards and under.


----------



## Cairnstone Farm

Fishindude said:


> Heck of a lot of dead deer that would dispute the above point.
> Specialty slug guns and slugs didn't see much if any use until the mid 70's. Prior to that we all used our bird guns with bead and vent rib sights, and a whole lot of deer got killed. Just had to keep your range to 50 yards and under.


Yup, 50 yards max with that.


----------



## random

Rodeo's Bud said:


> For me it's more like what mood am I in at the moment.
> 
> Also, can the zombies run, or are they just wandering around.
> 
> If wandering around, a good frying pan is all you need.


Wasn't there a documentary about some guy fighting zombies with a baseball bat?


----------



## Chuck R.

Rodeo's Bud said:


> For me it's more like what mood am I in at the moment.
> 
> Also, can the zombies run, or are they just wandering around.
> 
> If wandering around, a good frying pan is all you need.





GTX63 said:


> Too many variables. Take Zombies for instance.
> A dullert voodoo Zombie can be neutralized with a frying pan to the head or a dagger to the brain.
> Everyone knows that. They even teach it at college.
> Rage zombies, WW Z zombies and of course the robot pirate zombie (ir the Berkley long hair and cave/basement variety) that parachuted down during the early Portland protests require specific tools and methods.


Both your posts are key points of context that are often missing from zombie survival threads.......what is the threat? 

"Night of the living Dead (1968 version)" or WW Z?? Each require a different response/strategy. 

Guns are like golf clubs, you CAN get by with a driver and a putter, but what's the fun in that? Also again the situation/context is crucial. a .22LR might be great in TN where your largest threat is a raccoon, but you might want something a little heavier in bear country.


----------



## GTX63

Well, Tennessee is bear country, as well as Zombie country during the northern migration/vacation/pandemic months.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl

GTX63 said:


> Too many variables. Take Zombies for instance.
> A dullert voodoo Zombie can be neutralized with a frying pan to the head or a dagger to the brain.
> Everyone knows that. They even teach it at college.
> Rage zombies, WW Z zombies and of course the robot pirate zombie (ir the Berkley long hair and cave/basement variety) that parachuted down during the early Portland protests require specific tools and methods.


That is a brilliant observation, G. I think between your outside the box thinking, and Chuck’s systematic approach to the issue, you guys should put that analysis into an article. Then you can post the links all over the internet, in a shameless attempt to generate clicks for an ad-revenue business case for your blog. 

I know it’s not quite as original as a rural/homesteading article on guns for rural/homesteading applications (honesty never seen that topic discussed before), but the zombie angle will absolutely be more entertaining.


----------



## Dale Alan

Cairnstone Farm said:


> Yup, 50 yards max with that.


I guess you don't shoot much in the way of slugs ? You are giving bad info,slugs will do their job way past 50 yards. Your blanket statement is just wrong. With todays technology slugs can reach right out there.


----------



## GTX63

My understanding was they were speaking of hunting prior to the 1970s with bird shot and ribs sights, thus the shorter range.
My 870 has plenty of filled tags past 50 yards using slugs.


----------



## Chuck R.

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> That is a brilliant observation, G. I think between your outside the box thinking, and Chuck’s systematic approach to the issue, you guys should put that analysis into an article. Then you can post the links all over the internet, in a shameless attempt to generate clicks for an ad-revenue business case for your blog.
> 
> I know it’s not quite as original as a rural/homesteading article on guns for rural/homesteading applications (honesty never seen that topic discussed before), but the zombie angle will absolutely be more entertaining.


Yup, I don't think even Ayoob has managed to write anything yet on "Zombie Guns and Defense Tactics for Rural living". Maybe something about how to tie in round bales into your obstacle plan, or even running them over with the brush hog (The 1968 version). I see an unexplored niche here.....


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

if we get to the Zombie Apocalypse I am heading for the Large skid steer with a forestry cutter , no need getting fatigued when you can chip up zombies all day from the comfort of the air conditioned cab while listening to some nice music.


most farms and homesteads can get by with a shotgun and a 22 rifle some if they were looking at only one gun a 22mag would be a good choice while others a shotgun is better.

Target and target engagement distance really decides this.

My grandpa made it 84 years of life and about 65 of those farming with a 12ga pump my uncles had 22s and other things over the years but if it needed shooting around the farm it was getting the 12 ga if it was grandpa shooting it.

if rifle for deer and coyotes and such is legal in your area hard to go wrong with a 308 for being versatile the only time it would be under power would be on very large game at longer ranges. ( the Canadian Arctic Rangers now carry a 308win bolt action for Bear and everything else as their issued rifle)

hand guns are for bipeds and keeping on you so your never farther than 1 second from a gun.


what particular gun to select comes down to function , availability , ammo commonality , parts availability and cost

really hard to go wrong with 12ga , 308 , 223, 22lr , 9mm

in 12ga a Mossberg 500 combo is a great choice you can get the older non rifled barrel models for decent prices or could pre-insanity I picked one up form a used rack for 225 a few years ago 28 inch vet rib barrel with accu-choke system and smooth bore slug barrel that shoots rifled slugs very well paper plate at 100 yards baseball size groups at 25 yards soft ball at 50 yards.

in a 308 probably bolt action something common with parts availability in today's market the Mossberg Patriot isn't as common as the Rem 700 but you can almost buy 2 of them for the price of the 700 the patriot actually it has a lot going for the design , the bolt is easy and requires no tools to break it down for cleaning it is a very usable rifle out of the box , good trigger , simple controls make sure the scope mounts have lock-tite and add an optic. The Savage 110 is also a great hunting tool right out of the box.

223 a combination Varmint gun and social work capable AR platform free floated barrel , optic , way to mount some accessories mags and ammo. stock it while it is available because while common and constantly in production a lot of people use it and a lot want it when times don't look so good , spare parts are easy to stock for this except right now with covid and riots and election.

unless you get into target shooting for fun I wouldn't bother stocking FMJ ammo for the 308 or the 223 a good soft point there are some economical and available ones that do very well on game for the cost.

22lr 10/22 or bolt action sort of personal preference neither are wrong when trapping I often carry the bolt action , it is light and easy to carry not that the 10/22 isn't but I pop the magazine in when i leave the truck and when I get to an animal that needs dispatch I cycle the bolt shoot and leave the empty case in the chamber when I get to the next animal in need of dispatch cycle the bolt and shoot just how I do it and when I get back to the truck remove the magazine , cycle the empty case out and I handled no loose ammo the bolt also seems quieter to me especially if I run sub sonics at a few inches I don't exactly need hyper velocity ammo.

9mm a reliable handgun with a 4 or 4.5 inch barrel unless it is a discreet carry gun then 3 to 3.5inch
again simple easy to work on available parts glock 17 , 19 or one of the smiths or Rugers or others out there , go parts , magazine and holster shopping before you buy I stay away form obscure , holster is critically important to hand gun carry it is the safety on many hand guns a good fitting holster is very important. having an obscure but lower cost gun can cost you everything you saved in buying a holster and spare magazines. you should have at least 3 magazines. more is better magazine failure is one of the most common problem generators for semi automatic handguns

with all of these guns mentions you need a very minimal amount of tools to work on them


about now someone is thinking 30-30 decently versatile cartridge , love the 30-30 biggest issue is most are lever guns that tend to have a lot of screws and they are fitted lengths , you need to keep them all tight and if you do not the gun locks up , yes a manually actuated gun locks right up if the wrong screw gets loose. you also need a good set of gun smithing screw driver tips or screw driver to keep from ruining the screws. it is just a pain when you get caught in weather or were out in the dust to break it down properly for cleaning. not that it can't be done if you have one and you know all it's details carry on.

what is critical is that you understand the manual of arms for your gun , how it works how to load , unload , field strip clean re-assemble.


----------



## weaselfire

12 gauge pump. Bird shot, buck shot and slugs, you can take anything and defend against everything.

Jeff


----------



## muleskinner2

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> hand guns are for bipeds and keeping on you so your never farther than 1 second from a gun.


I have put a lot of four legged critters in the freezer with handguns. Hogs, deer, moose, elk, and cattle. All with one or two shots.


----------



## muleskinner2

weaselfire said:


> 12 gauge pump. Bird shot, buck shot and slugs, you can take anything and defend against everything.
> 
> Jeff


Yes it will. But it is hard to carry one on your belt while you are weeding the garden, or milking the cow.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

muleskinner2 said:


> I have put a lot of four legged critters in the freezer with handguns. Hogs, deer, moose, elk, and cattle. All with one or two shots.


true but that is more of a specialized skill set for most people it is primarily for Bi-peds 

I shoot squirrel and rabbit with a handgun. and some of that fits into , " or so that you are never farther than a second form a gun"


----------



## muleskinner2

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> true but that is more of a specialized skill set for most people it is primarily for Bi-peds
> 
> I shoot squirrel and rabbit with a handgun. and some of that fits into , " or so that you are never farther than a second form a gun"


Agreed.


----------



## JJ Grandits

If it was only one gun it would be a combo single shot .22 mag over 20 ga. Shotgun.
Light on firepower but could handle just about all situations.
.22 mag will handle small game, varmints and even take a deer with a good head shot.
20 ga. can take birds, slugs can handle the big stuff and a load of #4 buckshot for those who would be foolish.


----------



## weaselfire

muleskinner2 said:


> Yes it will. But it is hard to carry one on your belt while you are weeding the garden, or milking the cow.


If you need a firearm to milk a cow or weed a garden then you have bigger problems than what single gun is best. 

Jeff


----------



## muleskinner2

weaselfire said:


> If you need a firearm to milk a cow or weed a garden then you have bigger problems than what single gun is best.
> 
> Jeff


Rattlesnakes, coyotes, feral dogs after my goats, ANTIFA. There are all kinds of vermin out there.


----------



## GTX63

weaselfire said:


> If you need a firearm to milk a cow or weed a garden then you have bigger problems than what single gun is best.
> 
> Jeff


Either you don't live remotely, near wild animals, snakes and predators or you just completely missed the point of his post.


----------



## JJ Grandits

12 ga. Pump gun takes care of a lot of business too.
when people at work ask about what gun to get (mostly urban dwellers) that is what I recommend.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

JJ Grandits said:


> 12 ga. Pump gun takes care of a lot of business too.
> when people at work ask about what gun to get (mostly urban dwellers) that is what I recommend.


given restrictions special licensing for handguns and legal limitations that is about as good as your likely to easily obtain in some places. like NY.

urban dwellers who are not bound by such restrictions might be better served from a good handgun , it is easily conceal coming and going , urban ranges are often indoor pistol ranges.
it is a gun they can have with them and not locked away.

questions people should be asking themselves are questions like Do I need to be moving around the house to collect kids to a more secure location in the home , how will I get door knobs , light switches ect..
a sling would be the first accessory to put on the shotgun the second would be a light 

pros of the shotgun 
powerful 
if #4 buck or large shot is used the likelihood of it traveling to a neighboring residence.
they point naturally for those of us who have carried one since we were kids.
often less expensive and have no special license to purchase in most places. 
in a non urban setting you can hunt many things with a shotgun

cons of shotguns 
they are long with little exception 18 inches minimum barrel length plus about 20 for stock and action making a 38 inches the shortest your going to get.
low capacity 
slow to load 
slow to reload
hard to fire one handed 
hard recoiling
slow follow up shots
hard to carry it with you outside your home discretely 
hard to have on you all the time especially in an urban setting.

Handgun Pros
one handed operation , either hand makes it easier to hold a light , open doors , get light switches , hold a person off while deploying the handgun
greater capacity many carry 15-20 rounds in the standard magazine. (some places are restricted to 7 or 10)
easy to load 
easy to reload in the time it takes to put one shot-shell in a shotgun 15-20 cartridges can be loaded by replacing the magazine.
light 
easy to carry where you go 
easy to take to the indoor range discretely 
easy to carry discretely

Handgun cons
less powerful 
the projectile may penetrate walls farther than shot, the issue is anything shotgun or any other that is powerful and has the penetration to work also has the penetration to go through walls. 
** some people have a hard time with a handgun do to hand strength , however I give the ** because it is questionable if they would have the strength to fire a shotgun
as mentioned in some states handguns are harder to procure , may require a special permit to purchase and may not be legal to carry on your person but in most of the country you can purchase and carry handguns but may need a license or permit to carry concealed.



I left out harder to shoot at distance , because in an urban environment distances are going to be across the room or shorter in most cases or very hard to justify.

something that really hasn't been discussed is an intermediate cartridge carbine and it should be.


----------



## GTX63

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> questions people should be asking themselves are questions like Do I need to be moving around the house to collect kids to a more secure location in the home , how will I get door knobs , light switches ect..
> a sling would be the first accessory to put on the shotgun the second would be a light...
> 
> something that really hasn't been discussed is an intermediate cartridge carbine and it should be.


The neighbors stopped by for Sunday night chat and to deliver old garden veggies to our pigs.
The topic of guns and burglers came up and my neighbor mentioned that we don't have an outdoor security light.
Neighbor "Don't you want to see if someone is creeping around your property?"
Me- "Why would I want someone to see that was creeping around my property?"
Neighbor- "What do you do when you need to go outside and check on something in the dark?"
Me- "I know where everything is. So do the dogs. The creeper doesn't."
Neighbor- "What if you need to see to shoot?"
Me- "Put yourself in a pitch black environment of which you have limited knowledge. You hear the slide on a pump shotgun. You, the bad guy, have no target and you don't know how many are out looking for you.
If I have to shoot someone, I'll just drag him in back of your barn and bury them."

I have flashlights.
Mini 14 (with the later barrel) is a runner up favorite of mine for all purpose use.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

I wouldn't count on a modern criminal having any idea what a shotgun slide sounds like or hearing it.


----------



## muleskinner2

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I wouldn't count on a modern criminal having any idea what a shotgun slide sounds like or hearing it.


That's ok, with any luck he won't live long enough to ever have to hear it again. Mine was racked when I loaded the shotgun, and the chamber won't be empty until I unload it. If the time comes that I have to shoot, they won't hear anything except harp music.


----------



## Fishindude

JJ Grandits said:


> If it was only one gun it would be a combo single shot .22 mag over 20 ga. Shotgun.
> Light on firepower but could handle just about all situations.
> .22 mag will handle small game, varmints and even take a deer with a good head shot.
> 20 ga. can take birds, slugs can handle the big stuff and a load of #4 buckshot for those who would be foolish.


I owned one of these.
It was a crappy rifle and a crappy shotgun, would not recommend.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

muleskinner2 said:


> That's ok, with any luck he won't live long enough to ever have to hear it again. Mine was racked when I loaded the shotgun, and the chamber won't be empty until I unload it. If the time comes that I have to shoot, they won't hear anything except harp music.


that is my point don't go racking the slide for show and a powerful gun mounted light to identify the target.


----------



## muleskinner2

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> that is my point don't go racking the slide for show and a powerful gun mounted light to identify the target.


You are right there. That racking the slide is for in the movies. And a good light is a very good idea.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

I went very simple with a sure fire G2 for a mounted light which it appears they no longer make it is now a G2X with several models 
a lot of good lights and models out there now.
I like simple 
I chose on and off only turn the tail cap for lock out while it is in a case . 
some are tap 1 for on 2 for low 3 for strobe I feel that is just going to be frustrating on a gun mounted light. to many times when one button does it all I have had a light Zig when I wanted to Zag you could say.
the G2 and G2X series use 123A batteries 2 of them they are not cheap at around 2 dollars each when purchased in 12 packs not really the flash light to go running around the garage with for all the time use , this is why I carry the stream light with AA batteries and use rechargables for my all the time use. the 123A batteries have a 10 year shelf life and are more common than they used to be , 4 dollars in batteries in a light sounds expensive until you realize it is very easy to have 25 dollars in ammo in each magazine.
CR123A batteries have been around a while at least 20 years and it doesn't look like they will go away any time soon.

how many lumen is a question I can't fully answer a few years ago they said 300 lumen is enough to light up a room but not so much it totally kills the users low light vision when used briefly. 
now it seems all the lights are 5-600 lumen

if your on the other end of 300 at short range you are definitely seeing spots.
300 lumens seems adequate for my uses which would be inside and seeing a **** at about 25 yards 

a light is always a good thing to carry I have a couple of the Stream light ProTac2AA lights you can carry them every were around 180 lumen and extremely convenient fit well in a pocket.
that is a high low programmable although it wouldn't have to be.

an off gun light is a good idea even if you have one on gun. you are flagging everything if your counting on using only your mounted light to see.

a lanyard that can go around your wrist to free up your hand and aid in pulling the light from the pocket is a good idea also.


----------



## weaselfire

muleskinner2 said:


> Rattlesnakes, coyotes, feral dogs after my goats, ANTIFA. There are all kinds of vermin out there.


Like I said, bigger problem. Coyotes and most feral dogs won't normally closely approach people and a rifle or shotgun is far better than a handgun there. Ditto with rattlesnakes, hard to hit outside of striking distance with a handgun, unless you're using snake shot. ANTIFA isn't going to make it to rural areas. And would still be more deterred by the shotgun.

If carrying a hand gun is so important for you, carry one. For me, the shotgun is still the best all around option. Enjoy your life.

Jeff


----------



## muleskinner2

weaselfire said:


> Like I said, bigger problem. Coyotes and most feral dogs won't normally closely approach people and a rifle or shotgun is far better than a handgun there. Ditto with rattlesnakes, hard to hit outside of striking distance with a handgun, unless you're using snake shot. ANTIFA isn't going to make it to rural areas. And would still be more deterred by the shotgun.
> 
> If carrying a hand gun is so important for you, carry one. For me, the shotgun is still the best all around option. Enjoy your life.
> 
> Jeff


You are right, the shotgun would be the better choice than a pistol most of the time, for most people. The advantage of the pistol is that it is worn, not born. If I am dressed, I am wearing a pistol. My standard snake load is 11 gr of Unique behind a hard cast 240 gr Keith semi wad cutter. Must be some big snakes where you live, with a long striking distance. Even with my sixty four year old eyes I can shoot the head off a rattle snake at twenty feet. I don't have any idea how many coyotes I have killed with this load at fifty yards. The last few years my every day pistol is a Glock mod 29, with a 170 gr flat nosed jacketed bullet. Not quite the hard hitter as the .44 mag, but I can wear it all day and forget it is even there.


----------



## random

muleskinner2 said:


> The advantage of the pistol is that it is worn, not born. If I am dressed, I am wearing a pistol.


Exactly right. I can strap on my belt and I've got my .357 at my fingertips whatever I'm doing. We have a wild dog pack around here, and they most certainly are NOT afraid of people, so I'd rather have something at the ready if they get aggressive.


----------



## muleskinner2

weaselfire said:


> Like I said, bigger problem.


Not a problem. A target rich environment provides more opportunity for practice.


----------



## 101pigs

JJ Grandits said:


> If it was only one gun it would be a combo single shot .22 mag over 20 ga. Shotgun.
> Light on firepower but could handle just about all situations.
> .22 mag will handle small game, varmints and even take a deer with a good head shot.
> 20 ga. can take birds, slugs can handle the big stuff and a load of #4 buckshot for those who would be foolish.


I use the 20 gage for most hunting. I use my 22 rifle with Mag. shells for Deer and to kill my Hogs for meat. Takes a good shot in the right place. Best of all it doesn't mess up a lot of the meat.


----------



## damoc

ScottOz said:


> One of the best for all around, everyone can shoot. Multipurpose gun is a .410 shotgun


Ive been using .410 shells out of a 12 gauge shotgun for all my ranch vermin control its surprising how much power they retain the recoil is much less and even a lot quieter. So for me 12 gauge shot gun with inserts just became the best multipurpose ranch gun or perhaps a combo firearm like the Savage over under 20 gauge .22lr I use in this vid.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

here you can buy very close to 50 rounds of 12ga or 20ga for the same price as 25 rounds 410.

shot shell re-loaders reload .410 here and not bother with 12ga or 20ga much.

your giving up a lot of velocity on those short adapters 

there is a place that makes adapters with a 8 inch rifled barrel you don't give up the velocity and retain a lot of accuracy. but they do cost more. at around 135 dollars


----------



## ScottOz

damoc said:


> Ive been using .410 shells out of a 12 gauge shotgun for all my ranch vermin control its surprising how much power they retain the recoil is much less and even a lot quieter. So for me 12 gauge shot gun with inserts just became the best multipurpose ranch gun or perhaps a combo firearm like the Savage over under 20 gauge .22lr I use in this vid.


I have two of the savages over & under. One is .410 22lr the other is 20 gauge 22 Hornet.


----------



## Drizler

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I wouldn't count on a modern criminal having any idea what a shotgun slide sounds like or hearing it.


Oh yea they do. Most prisons use 12 gauge pumps and. Few have yet to “Go Away” a time or two by the time you find them.


----------



## JJ Grandits

Basically the best gun is the one you've used so often you don't even have to think about it.
I have an old model 37. Originally a featherweight with a 30" full choke.
Had the barrel cut down to 20" cylinder bore. mounted Remington rifle sights on it. Gun has a corn cob stock a hard plastic butt plate a very short action, it will slam fire like lightning. It been my number one for 50 years.
It has filled my freezer with venison and grouse for years. And I don't have to think about it. Target, bang.
When the poop hits the fan, for all those nice handguns or rifles that would castrate a fly the only thing in my hand is that 37. Its part of me.
It will clover leaf slugs into a playing card at 50 yards and opens up a load of shot like a beech umbrella.
At 30 yds with a load of #4 buck you and the guy next to you are screwed.
Remember, it wasn't the Colt .45 or the Winchester rifle that won the west.
It was the 12ga. SxS.
Every farmer had one. It was all they needed.


----------



## Drizler

It will clover leaf slugs into a playing card at 50 yards and opens up a load of shot like a beech umbrella.
At 30 yds with a load of #4 buck you and the guy next to you are screwed.
.[/QUOTE]

That’s what my actually rather decent Emperor arms MP 12 will do. Aim in the middle and they’ll still get 3-4 00 buck apiece. That’s enough to dissuade anybody and most anything.


----------



## todd_xxxx

My house defense weapon is a DP-12 shotgun. Holds 16 rounds. It's a double barrel pump shotgun. One pump loads both barrels. The one pump, two shots thing took a bit to get used to, but it's a pretty fearsome weapon.

For walking around the property, I have an AK on a sling that goes everywhere with me.


----------

